# Woke up and found my corned beer floating... I tossed it.  Did I do the right thing?



## worktogthr

So I vac packed my corned beef last night about 5:00 PM.  Vac sealed it and put  it in a 135 bath.  Woke up this morning and when I checked it at 7:00 it was floating and the water smelled like meat.  Clearly the bag must have had  a small leak.  I figured 12+ hours under 140 degrees and not air tight wouldn't be safe.  So I kissed my $6 and change goodbye.! Kills me throw away food but better safe than sorry.  What's all your opinions?  Would it have been ok?  Thanks!

-Chris


----------



## okie362

If i was cured it should have been fine I would think.  Experts will prove me ignorant any moment now though.


----------



## worktogthr

You know I didn't think about the whole cured aspect!  Darn


----------



## SmokinAl

I think I would have just flipped it over & put a plate on it or something to keep it down.

I have had the water smell like what is cooking too, but there was no leak in the bag.

Even if there was a leak I think all that would happen is some of the flavor would be lost in the water.

I saw one guy who uses small stainless steel rods & seals them in the bags to keep the bags from floating.

A couple of spoons will work too.

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj

Yep...Cured no issue. If still in the bag, I'd go get it out of the trash...JJ


----------



## worktogthr

SmokinAl said:


> I think I would have just flipped it over & put a plate on it or something to keep it down.
> 
> I have had the water smell like what is cooking too, but there was no leak in the bag.
> 
> Even if there was a leak I think all that would happen is some of the flavor would be lost in the water.
> 
> I saw one guy who uses small stainless steel rods & seals them in the bags to keep the bags from floating.
> 
> A couple of spoons will work too.
> 
> Al





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Yep...Cured no issue. If still in the bag, I'd go get it out of the trash...JJ


Thank you so much guys!  Called home and caught my wife before she left for work.  It was still in the bag and in a new garbage bag so she didn't complain when I asked her to fish it out.  She stuck it in the fridge for now.   Can I resume the bath when I get home?  And if so should I re seal or just throw it in as is but weighed down?

Thanks again!

-Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj

Seal in a new bag or just chalk this one up and steam it for supper tonight...JJ


----------



## cheftjh57

Hi Al,

You would've been okay, because at 140° and 12 hours of cooking you would've pasteurized the meat and killed any pathogens that would have been there. Just make sure you clean your immersion circulator good so that the leaking meat juices that might have cooked on the heating element of the circulator are cleaned off.

I use a rack system from LIPAVI, that works great for holding things such as brisket. Or as another member stated you can also use a plate or something else to wait it down


----------



## sundown farms

Chef JJ - We are kindred spirits... "If still in the bag, I'd go get it out of the trash...JJ".  The wife and I debate regularly as I do not see the trash as a terrible place -- given certain lines are not crossed. But, for her, anything that passes into that alternate dimension is forever taboo.


----------



## 416bigbore

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Yep...Cured no issue. If still in the bag, I'd go get it out of the trash...JJ


I am with JJ on this one also, go grab that Bad Boy out of the Trash and Enjoy!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sundown Farms said:


> Chef JJ - We are kindred spirits... "If still in the bag, I'd go get it out of the trash...JJ".  The wife and I debate regularly as I do not see the trash as a terrible place -- given certain lines are not crossed. But, for her, anything that passes into that alternate dimension is forever taboo.



I am far too cheap and poor to toss anything I can save or at a minimum, feed the dogs. The wife used to be skeptical but she learned to trust me...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Seal in a new bag or just chalk this one up and steam it for supper tonight...JJ


JJ, I agree, but not even considering the fact that it was cured, wouldn't it be safe being cooked at 130° for two hours let alone twelve?

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Yep as Al has mentioned Intoo have had the water smell when using highly aromatic item in the Sous vide bag. I also get air pockets as the meat shrinks up and gives off moisture. From what I've read both are common occurances with Sous Vide cooking. Air pockets form easier if you vac pack fresh meat rather than frozen or slightly frozen.


----------



## worktogthr

Thanks again everyone for saving me someMeat and someMoney!  Put it in a new bag and it's currently doing it thing.  When all is said and done at dinner tomorrow it will have been at 135 for 36 hours.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Mr T 59874 said:


> JJ, I agree, but not even considering the fact that it was cured, wouldn't it be safe being cooked at 130° for two hours let alone twelve?
> 
> T



Yes Sir, barring a large portion sticking out of the water allowing spores to activate at cozy room temp...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Yes Sir, barring a large portion sticking out of the water allowing spores to activate at cozy room temp...JJ


Thanks JJ. Can't imagine that any portion of it, if lidded, in or out of the water, would be anywhere near room temperature. I see another test coming in the near future. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## tropics

Chris I hope it worked out for you.

? why would you want to Corn Beer 






Richie


----------



## 416bigbore

tropics said:


> Chris I hope it worked out for you.
> 
> ? why would you want to Corn Beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richie


If we don't hear back from Chris in a few Days on how everything turned out, I guess we all will have figured out the meat should have stayed in the Trash!  I am not trying to be funny, this is a very serious issues, especially if the meat wasn't properly cured right the first time around. So a second, third and fourth confirmation that the meat is still ok to eat, should help with taking the first BITE !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  IMO, if the meat was truly bad and unsafe to eat? I would have to guess the smell alone would keep anyone from trying to save it from the trash! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Then making sure it was properly cooked to the right temp would also help with any other questionable factors that might remain?


----------



## worktogthr

416bigbore said:


> If we don't hear back from Chris in a few Days on how everything turned out, I guess we all will have figured out the meat should have stayed in the Trash!  I am not trying to be funny, this is a very serious issues, especially if the meat wasn't properly cured right the first time around. So a second, third and fourth confirmation that the meat is still ok to eat, should help with taking the first BITE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, if the meat was truly bad and unsafe to eat? I would have to guess the smell alone would keep anyone from trying to save it from the trash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then making sure it was properly cooked to the right temp would also help with any other questionable factors that might remain?


Don't worry! haha I am still alive!  Corned beef comes out tonight around 6:30.  I will share the results right here.  As Chef Jimmy and Mr. T discussed, safety should be no issue.  It was commercially corned.  Got it during the St. Patrick's day sales.  Reubens for dinner tonight!  Ill be back!


----------



## 416bigbore

worktogthr said:


> Don't worry! haha I am still alive!  Corned beef comes out tonight around 6:30.  I will share the results right here.  As Chef Jimmy and Mr. T discussed, safety should be no issue.  It was commercially corned.  Got it during the St. Patrick's day sales.  Reubens for dinner tonight!  Ill be back!


Awesome worktogthr ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  We are all here to learn, have fun, and MOST importantly, be safe !  Anyone possibly getting Sick and or Hurt, no one what's to see and or hear about happening, especially if it could have been easily avoided first by a simple DO or DO NOT question being asked first. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lots of Great knowledgeable members here more then willing to jump in and help at anytime, why wouldn't anyone NOT want be become a member of this Amazing SMF, just on that alone?

I to found myself here on this SMF asking simual questions just as you, and we are still both here healthy and having fun because of other members who were willing to take a little of their time to jump in and help us with a few of our questions, so we can all Smoke On!


----------



## worktogthr

So this has been a frustrating and interesting cook.  Check the corned beef this morning and all was going well...went to check it before dinner and the bag looked unsealed again.  I had a plate to weigh it down so I know it was submerged. 

My first throught was that I was going to end up with over simmered corned beef.  So I took it out and it looked like this :












IMG_4010.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 22, 2017






I went to cut it and it completely fell apart. But not like pulled pork.  It was so delicate and tender it was almost like tuna that comes out of a can after you mix it to make tuna salad (which I happen to hate).  Either that or the way corned beef hash in a can feels as a result of it being machine mixed (which I actually like) so I was sticking with that throught haha. It tastes very good... exactly like every other store bought corned beef. It it was so tender it nearly dissolved in my mouth.  I am not one  to waste food so I piled it on my Reubens which I already assembled prior to taking the corned beef out of the bath.













IMG_4012.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 22, 2017






As part f a sandwich... I loved it.  It was so luciaous and tender.  But I have to admit it still freaked me out and it is clear that something went wrong.  With the temperature of the water being no greater than 135... and the total time in the bath being less than the recipe's recommended 48 hours (by 12 hours) it should have been tender but sliceable... not corned beef mousse haha


So what do you all say?  Is the lack of a vacuum seal the ultimate issue?  Is this what cost it to become so tender?  Or is 36 hours just too long for a 3.75 pound corned beef?

Well thanks all for helping me out along the way.  I will go back to eating my corned beef salad/mousse haha


----------



## 416bigbore

from here !


----------



## okie362

If I were guessing I'd say the time was more a factor than anything else.  That's a long soak for <4lb of meat.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I really don't think you are loosing the vacuum.  I could be wrong. 

As for the texture you achieved it was the time. I read multiple articles on corned beef and the conclusion I came to was for the texture most are used to 10-12 hours at 183 produced the best results. I can say that the corned beef I did had perfect texture.run at 183 for 10 hours. Best Sous vide I've done to date.


----------



## worktogthr

Okie362 said:


> If I were guessing I'd say the time was more a factor than anything else.  That's a long soak for


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Next time you have a floater, before you cut the bag open, squeeze the bag. If it deflates then you know it's leaked. Every roast that I have Sous Vide cooked ends up shrinking and having air in the bag along with the juices from the cook. 

As for the chipped corned beef, I would've mixed it with mayo, mustard, sauerkraut, chopped onion and pickles and served it like tuna  fish on small toasted rye bread as an appetizer. It's pretty damn tasty that way.


----------



## worktogthr

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Next time you have a floater, before you cut the bag open, squeeze the bag. If it deflates then you know it's leaked. Every roast that I have Sous Vide cooked ends up shrinking and having air in the bag along with the juices from the cook.
> 
> As for the chipped corned beef, I would've mixed it with mayo, mustard, sauerkraut, chopped onion and pickles and served it like tuna  fish on small toasted rye bread as an appetizer. It's pretty damn tasty that way.



Ok!  Thanks for the info.  I am In unchartered territory with this newfangled equipment haha.  I ate it in a sandwich and it tastes good but it reminded me so much of canned tuna which is my least favorite food on earth haha


----------



## tripleq

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Yep...Cured no issue. If still in the bag, I'd go get it out of the trash...JJ



I KNEW IT!! At this moment a host of restaurant comedies are floating across my mind


----------



## cansmoke

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## dward51

Time at temp is what affected the texture.  A lower temp for a long time will cause pretty much any meat to be fall apart like that.

Here is an article on the Serious Eats site where they took the same cut of steak and compared 1 hour vs 4 hours vs 24 hours in the sous vide.  This time/temp process is also why you can actually make pulled pork in the sous vide at temps way below the traditional 195-205 in a smoker.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/06/food-lab-complete-guide-to-sous-vide-steak.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003

dward51 said:


> Time at temp is what affected the texture.  A lower temp for a long time will cause pretty much any meat to be fall apart like that.
> 
> Here is an article on the Serious Eats site where they took the same cut of steak and compared 1 hour vs 4 hours vs 24 hours in the sous vide.  This time/temp process is also why you can actually make pulled pork in the sous vide at temps way below the traditional 195-205 in a smoker.
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/06/food-lab-complete-guide-to-sous-vide-steak.html



The article I posted in my corned beef thread also did a comparison with corned beef. That is why I choose the 10-12 hours at 183.


----------



## dert

That's not cooking at 130*F it's incubating...I'd toss it too.


----------



## mr t 59874

Dert said:


> That's not cooking at 130*F it's incubating...I'd toss it too.


I respectfully disagree. If you have doubts about cooking sous vide at 130°, I suggest you research “Sous Vide Time And Temperature Guides.”

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mr T 59874 said:


> I respectfully disagree. If you have doubts about cooking sous vide at 130°, I suggest you research “Sous Vide Time And Temperature Guides.”
> 
> T



Yep that. Pasteurization is occurring. Never seen anyone hatch a steak while Sous Vide cooking...


----------



## 416bigbore

Pasteurization and or Tenderization before Cooking? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  SOS !


----------



## mr t 59874

416bigbore said:


> Pasteurization and or Tenderization before Cooking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOS !


While cooking, were doing all of the above at the same time.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Pasteurization was invented in 1864 in the past 153 years it's effectiveness has been tested, retested, modified to include Low Temp Long Time effects, High Temp Short Time bacteria elimination and a whole range of times and temps in between. Pasteurization is the foundation of safe canning both commercial and home production and most recently has made Sous Vide possible. As covered earlier and in this situation, since Cure #1 is used to make Corned Beef there never was anything to worry about...JJ


----------



## 416bigbore

Sous Vide,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 0-ok new one for this old Farm Boy!  Another new toy to look at!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sous Vide is on my wish list as well. I learned of Sous Vide in the 90's attending Culinary school but even as few as 5 years ago the equipment was cost prohibitive. Now all the new heater/circulators under $200 allow virtually anyone to get in the game. At least until a few Dunderheads don't follow directions make their family sick and lawyers get circulators banned...JJ


----------



## 416bigbore

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sous Vide is on my wish list as well. I learned of Sous Vide in the 90's attending Culinary school but even as few as 5 years ago the equipment was cost prohibitive. Now all the new heater/circulators under $200 allow virtually anyone to get in the game. At least until a few Dunderheads don't follow directions make their family sick and lawyers get circulators banned...JJ


A Wise old Native American friend of mine once told me, If your Dog won't eat any of it, something must be wrong, so why in the world would you want to eat it?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Logic like that is hard to argue.


----------



## dert

C. perfringens and staph can grow at


----------

